#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Rustige, betrouwbare en lieve jongeman gezocht

## Rosegarden27

00000000

----------


## Said034

> Rustige, betrouwbare en lieve jongeman gezocht.
> 
> Jij:
> Minimaal 26+
> Klaar voor een huwelijk
> Omgeving Amsterdam of bereid te verhuizen..
> Schoolgaand of werkend
> Sportief
> Bescheiden
> ...


 salaam ik ben 43 jaar een leuke man

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Salam aleikoem,
Ik Ismael 33 jaar half marokkaans/nederlands zoekt serieuse vrouw om te trouwen.

----------


## salone

> 00000000


Mijn naam is abdel ben 35 jaar,
Hey 
ik zou je graag beter willen leren kennen

----------


## Samlaman

Hallo lieve trouwbare vrouw, mijn naam is Samir. Helaas is het leven te kort om te treuzelen. Daarom reageer ik maar gauw op deze leuke oproep. Ik ben 33 ondernemend. Rustig zorgzaam kortom. Je zal gauw merken dat wij iets bereiken als er een klik is. Ik wacht vol belangstelling op jou reactie.

----------

